# Robinson, IL 3 year old F Bi-Color



## harrisam (Aug 2, 2006)

*Wanda *

*Shepherd Mix: An adoptable dog in Robinson, IL *

Large • Adult • Female 

    
Wanda and Cosmo were turned as the owner could not afford to keep them. They are maybe 3 yrs old. They do have their shots up to date. 
Please e-mail [email protected] for an application if interested in adopting this pet. We do require that approved adopters come to the shelter to pick up their new pet, so be sure you are able to make the drive before contacting us. 
The shelter is open Tuesday through Saturday 1 to 5 p.m. For more information on an animal please call during business hours. 
Adoption fees are listed on our main page.


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

ahhh she's gorgeous ! How I love those bi-colors!!


----------

